# أبي يسوع بحبك



## المحارب الجريح (19 يوليو 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع .....

ياعايش ف الضلوع 

ف القلب هواك معشش 

وبتغسلني دموع 

بحبك يا يسوع 

والحب حنين وشوق 

ورحي طايره فوق 

بتحلق في ريحابك

رفضه تاني الرجوع 

بحبك يا يسوع 

بحبك يا فدينا 

ومضحي يا حبيب 

وعشان إحنا خطينا 

دمك سال ع الصليب 

وقهرت الموت لأنك

ابن الرب المجيب 

جالس على يمينه 

نورك زايد سطوع 

بحبك يا يسوع 

بحبك يا يسوع

بحبك يا يسوع


عاشق يسوع المتنصر المحارب الجريح​​ اليوم, 10:08 PM


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

شعر حلو جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## V mary (19 يوليو 2012)

*وأكيد يسوع بيحبك
شعر مفعم بالكلمات
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

جمييييييييييييييييل
ربنا يكون معك ويحميك
​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (21 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> شعر حلو جدا
> ربنا يباركك



الأجمل تفاعلكم معي 

يبارككم الرب ​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (21 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *وأكيد يسوع بيحبك
> شعر مفعم بالكلمات
> ربنا معاك​*





 صلي من أجل ان أنال حب يسوع 

 سلام ونعمة الرب لك 
​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (21 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييل
> ربنا يكون معك ويحميك
> ​




بنت الكنيسهه : إليكي سلام 

 من قلب مفعم بنار الغرام 

لحب المسيح ونبز الخصام 

حضورك معايا أجمل هدايا وأعظم كلام ​​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (4 أغسطس 2012)

*يا ابي كن معي فانا محتاج مسعدتك *​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2012)

كلمات جميله ومعبره جدا​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (14 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> كلمات جميله ومعبره جدا​





النهيسي 
سلام ونعمة 

أشكرك جدا
​


----------



## raneen4 (15 أغسطس 2012)

*امين ... كلام رااائع .. ربنا يتمجد .. *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2012)

كلمات جميلة جدا  صادرة من القلب


----------



## المحارب الجريح (24 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدا  صادرة من القلب



سلام وتعمة   


أفتقدت يا صاحبي


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (24 أغسطس 2012)

جميل جدا كلماتك كلها روح و احساس

يباركك الرب و يحميك


----------



## المحارب الجريح (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشتاق ان اكون معك يا ابي​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> جميل جدا كلماتك كلها روح و احساس
> 
> يباركك الرب و يحميك




*أشكرك يا حبيبي 

سلام ونعمة الرب ليك 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد كلمات اكثر من رائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (3 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد كلمات اكثر من رائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك ​






رورو بارك الرب ذوقك 

أرجو ان تصلو جميعا لى


----------

